# MiMi is sick HELP



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

So my 4.5 pound long fured 11 month old chihuahua woke up and refused food. and then she started shaking so I got the corn syrup and she ate it.. then the peanut butter for protein.. that got her to stop shaking..

Then we took her tempture and it was a bit lower than what my book said it should be but she had just woken up and the book said after they wake up it may read lower.. Her temp was 100.2.. her pulse at relaxed was 90 beats per minute. which is about right.. we got her in bed and she is just sleeping... I tested her for dehydration and she was bad, and she wont drink so I got out a siringe with no head and mixed up water with salt and sugar.. and dripped it into her mouth. she hated it.. now she is back asleep.. 

BUT my baby is sick...

She just got over flees two days ago.. my hubby forgot to give her comfortis pill and we went out to the wilderness and she got flees.. and now she is missing what I call her butt tuff... I see no signs of any worms.. but she is just so weak... I cant afford the emergency vet... so does anyone know any way I can help her till monday when I can take her to her normal vet?

Oh and my other chihuahua who is four is just healthy as a horse and they eat the same thing and they both got flees on the same trip..

Should I keep my boy away from my girl incase she is contagous?


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am really sorry, but you cannot afford not to take her to the vet. If she is dehydrated already, I simply would not take that risk. 
She could possibly be sick from a tick... and this sickness can very quickly become life threatening.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't think anyone on here are qualified to give you more advise instead of taking her to the emergency vet. A lot of posters here are very knowledgable have to say, but very dehydrated can make everything worse especially with a small dog.

Fleas can cause more damage and cause serious illness. I have a smoother haired Chihuahua came into the rescue centre a couple of years ago and he was covered with fleas. Within hours of his arrival, we have to rush him to the vet to put him on a drip because of that. Until your dog is hydrated, she will continue stays like that or even worsen. 

Please take her to the emergency vet even that means you have to go without food this coming week. or so.


----------



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

So the fleas are gone now she has been on the comfortis pill for two days now. since I work at a hospital I gave her fluids via IV.. I gave her corn syrup for her low sugar and then a bunch of protien after that.. Then we took a nap together on the bed.. when I work up she was bouncing on me and giving me sufficating kisses... I fed her last night and she ate almost her full amount and she seems to be her nutty puppy self again.. 

It was weird she didnt have diarrea, or vommiting not even a tempture.. It was wierd.. I think it was either the flees or she snuck and ate something she wasnt suppose to..

I did get my microscope out and checked her for worms and she was free and clear.. Yaaa

And I gave her her monthly heart worm pill today...


----------



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

I tried to take her to the emergency vet, but they wouldnt do anything for her because I could give them a payment...I dont even own a credit card. And she wasnt life threatened they said... So I did what I could at home..


See I was injured at workk and been out for two weeks.. I barely can walk with a cane right now and I still have to wait too more weeks fore workers comp to send me a check. I already went through my savings to pay rent, and electricity etc.. My mother and father inlaw was nice enough to buy us food.. I just want to be back at work... I felt just horrible when they turned me away and I couldn't do a thing about it...


----------



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

But tommmorrrow she goes to our normal vet.. for check up


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad to hear all is ok now.


----------



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

Mimi is back to her all evil self again


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

i'm glad she is better  
i know i'm coming in later here, but just wanted to mention that i would never
give a heartworm pill to one of my dogs who has been sick in the last 10 days.
their little systems are sooo sensitive.


----------

